# Ami and Akira



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

So cute XD Akira looks like she's going "OH MAH GEE!" And Ami is kind of just looking at her like she's crazy. :lol:
Very pretty girls!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

were you planning on breeding these lovely girls??


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

lol im not a male beta =p jk


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Ami passed away last night  no signs of illness or anything... Just died.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ami was so cute! She looked like my girls ember and queenie! R.I.P! I'm so sorry!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Ami.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

lol at akira


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

♥Love ♥ this pic!!!!!♥


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

so sorry to hear that....


----------

